# HELP!- Panther Grouper



## LXA_905 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 55gal. with about 20lb of live rock. There is a banded coral shrimp, brittle star, 6-line wrasse, maroon clown, purple tang and a panther grouper. Lately, the grouper hasn't eaten as much as he used too. After a closer inspection, it seems as though he is always bent to the right. The salinity is at 1.023. and everything else is fine. I have 2 canisters(Ehiem ProII), a protein skimmer, and a UV running. 

Does any one have any ideas as to what could be wrong with him?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

LXA_905 said:


> I have a 55gal. with about 20lb of live rock. There is a banded coral shrimp, brittle star, 6-line wrasse, maroon clown, purple tang and a panther grouper.


Nitrate? Alkilinity? pH? 

I can't answer your question yet, but this setup was looking for a problem. Your are extremely overstocked. The Panther Grouper alone in a 55 gallon aquarium would have presented problems eventually. This fish has an extreme growth rate and can not develop properly inside such a small aquarium environment. The Purple Tang will probably not be far behind, as this is a fish that requires a ton of swimming space and has a maxium size of nearly 12''. Your aquarium is only 48'' in length, so you can easily see the problems developing here.

We will try our best to help, but the only long term solution is to change your fish selections or upgrade your aquarium size.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

the min tank size for a panther grouper is 150USG, although many 'experts' quote a higher tank size and some smaller.
your problems stem from him being in a tank way too small.

as an ex-lfs employee that has some experience in selling marines I did some extensive research on the panther grouper in the hopes that I could take one home. sadly I had no room for one then and still don't.
one day I will but for now I'm resigned to the fact that as I can't house one suitably, it is better to not house one at all.


----------



## LXA_905 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. My nitrates, alkilinity and pH are all where they should be. He seems to be doing a little better, but he still won't eat. since i don't plan on upgrading the tank anytime soon, i guess the only thing i can do is wait and see, since i'm sure the store where i got him won't take him back now.


----------

